# Trifexis severe diarrhea



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

good morning,
I gave bridget her Trifexis pill yesterday a.m. and since yesterday afternoon she has had diarrhea. She took it last month without any problems.

This a.m. her diarrhea is like water.
I will be starting the chicken/rice........

Anyone else have this after Trifexis? How long does the diarrhea last?

Actually, I think if I look up diarrhea in the dictionary, it'll say: Bridget

Thank you.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Since she had Trifexis last month without issue, sounds like it could possibly be a bug or something she got into. I'd give the vet a call. A puppy with diarrhea like water can dehydrate quickly.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, she's now a 50# puppy....

I am not staying at my home, but I have a script of metro I can run home and get, do we think that would help, or mask the problem?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Both of my Adult Goldens have been on Trifexis since Jan. of this year, prior to switching they were on the two separate tablets( HG+ and Comfortis) which is the same. Neither of them have had any problems with it.

You might want to give your Vet a call just to be safe.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Calling Vet


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Okay, Vet thinks it is b/c she had a larger dose of the Trifexis this time......
so, I will give her tummy soothing stuff, and keep an eye on her........



mentioned to him, we are staying at my mom's and since my mom was SUPPOSE to stay at my house, and after I evaluated her health decided she was better here, (she's 93) I didn't get a good chance to puppy proof.
My sister has cats and is somewhat a hoarder...and ant poison containers, I threw out all I found.............and mothballs on the floor....(to mask the cat smell, perhaps?) Just worries me Bridget found something she shouldn't have.

(why do things happen on Saturdays anyway?)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope Bridget didn't get into anything.......

Do you break the tablet up or give it to her whole?

When I first started giving my guys the Comfortis 1-1.5 ago, I gave it to them whole in their food. The very first time, Roxy threw up. Since then, I started letting them eat their food, break the tablet into 1/4 and coat it with PB and give them each piece separately and haven't had any problems since.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

I gave the darn thing to her whole, about an hour after her morning meal.......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mooselips said:


> I gave the darn thing to her whole, about an hour after her morning meal.......


You might want to try breaking it up and giving it to her in smaller pieces right after she's eaten. 

Will she eat it without anything on it? I can't stand the smell of it myself and I guess since I can't, I think my guys must really be bothered by it too. Therefore my reasoning for putting PB on it before I give it to them. 
If it tastes anything like it smells, I feel for them.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

No, it smells terrible...but I sandwiched it between 2 pieces of cheese.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

mooselips said:


> I gave the darn thing to her whole, about an hour after her morning meal.......


I'd try giving it with the meal or right after.

ETA: I give it whole covered with peanutbutter or Hank won't take it. I've read it's flavored, but whatever the flavor, he doesn't like it.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

She seems better now, first time she's gone since this a.m. squishy, but not water.
I gave her 1/2 a banana this a.m. and California something or other rice and chicken


----------



## OliveLoaf (Sep 1, 2012)

mooselips - do you recall how long the diarrhea lasted?

I just gave Olive her Trifexis 4 days ago, and she's STILL having loose bowels. It's gotten a little better, but still - awful. She had me up at the back door 4 times overnight - she hasn't had to go in the middle of the night in about 3 months.

I've been giving her pectin in case it's something bacterial, plus adding lots of sweet potato to her food, but it's been 4 days now...

She's always had a little bit of diarrhea after the Trifexis, but only for a day. BUT, since she just passed 40 pounds, the vet gave me the larger dose (for dogs 40-60 pounds). I think it might have been too much for her tiny tummy.

I've called the vet and they don't seem worried, but I'm becoming concerned about dehydration or something more serious causing it.

Otherwise, she seems perfectly normal.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Cassie was on Trifexis, but it never gave her diarrhea when I gave it to her. However, she would get diarrhea ~two weeks later, and the occasional vomiting. 

After speaking with my vet, we switched her to Advantage Multi, as well as putting her on a hypoallergenic food, thinking that it had to be an allergic reaction to either the Trifexis or an ingredient in her food. 

She's doing great now. Although not really sure which one of the things was the one that did it.

I will say though, I miss the convenience of the Trifexis. The whole reason I chose Trifexis was that Cassie is very wriggly and it's difficult to administer the topical stuff.


----------



## Chip (Mar 12, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You might want to try breaking it up and giving it to her in smaller pieces right after she's eaten.
> 
> Will she eat it without anything on it? I can't stand the smell of it myself and I guess since I can't, I think my guys must really be bothered by it too. Therefore my reasoning for putting PB on it before I give it to them.
> If it tastes anything like it smells, I feel for them.


You can use a garlic press to break the pill up over the dog food and mix it it in! I have been doing that for the last 10 years !


----------



## Chip (Mar 12, 2021)

Castaway said:


> Cassie was on Trifexis, but it never gave her diarrhea when I gave it to her. However, she would get diarrhea ~two weeks later, and the occasional vomiting.
> 
> After speaking with my vet, we switched her to Advantage Multi, as well as putting her on a hypoallergenic food, thinking that it had to be an allergic reaction to either the Trifexis or an ingredient in her food.
> 
> ...


You can use a garlic press to break the pill up over the dog food and mix it it in! I have been doing that for the last 10 years !


----------

